# sick leave v annuall leave and ivf!



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi all id like ur opinions pls. Due to start first cycle v soon. Considering getting signed off by doc from starting stimms to after testing! Does this seem excessive? I cud take annual leave for ec and et but want to give me and hubby the best chance! Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

personally I would not bother in the first week of stimms.  Maybe from day 7 stimms to test day?  I would even consider going back after first week of 2WW and then book test day off or something.

Its a very long time to think about whether its worked or not. I found work a good distraction x


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I worked up to my ER which was so hard im a health care and work all odd shifts and its heavy work but now im off sick for the 2 WW my doctor as been very supporting with this. i am going out of my mind but now half way this time next week i will know!! If you do a heavy job i would consider the time off defo and take it sick you might need a holiday at the end of it yourself. Is this your first cycle?


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

just noticed this is your first cycle. lol. x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

It is your decision, but both my clinics have told me to carry on as normal and both my cycles have worked.  There is no evidence to suggest that taking it easy will change the outcome.  

Of course it is up to you, but you will be off for about 4 weeks in total and having all that time to think about it and anaylise every symptom would drive me crazy! 

Taking sometime of in the 2ww and perhaps going away for a few days is nice to try and distract you for a bit.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

X


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm having the same dilemma! I was originally only going to take a week off around EC/ET but now work has become so stressful that I'll be taking the 2ww off and maybe some of stimms time as well. It's really up to you - if you need time out and your GP is supportive, take it. I don't know anybody that regretted being off work.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

If it helps at all I worked night shifts all through treatment (on my sucessful fresh ISCI) went from work an hour and a half on the train for scan then back home to sleep for a few hours before back to work! I called in sick for EC and on ET was off the night before, had ET at 11:30am ish and was back at work on a night shift (I am a nurse) at 9pm!!  That cycle resulted in twin boys, who start school in September!! 


The ISCI cycle before I took days off/swapped shifts/AL for all appointments and I got a BFP but MC! 


And all my 5 failed IUI's, 4 BFN and 1 MC, I took it easy and it made no difference! So I don't believe it affects the outcome!! So do what feels right for you!!     


Babydust    


CLP


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

I do not think it affects outcome either.  With my successful cycle I was so sure it would not work that I did not bother taking any time off and it worked!

Still saying that, I think this time (FET) I will take off say 3 days after ET and test day.

If I were doing IVF I would take off maybe last few days of stimms, EC to ET and maybe 5-7 days after that.  Oh and test day!


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't have the entire time off from the start of stimms up to pregnancy test. That's a _very_ long time to be away from work and will be very boring for you! Plus there's no real need. You won't respond better to the medication if you are off work, for instance.

I took two weeks off, from the day of EC to the day before my test. My EC was under general anaesthetic and I had a five-day transfer, so it made sense to be off for that whole time. And I wanted to have as much of the 2ww off as possible just to keep my stress levels down. Because of the way the dates fell, and the fact I didn't have quite enough holiday left, I had to go back in to work for one day (the day before my test) but I took the day of the test off too. (I was very worried about the idea of having to go to work potentially after getting bad news.)

I was happy to use annual leave - I didn't feel right being signed off when I wasn't sick and wasn't having essential medical treatment. I know it's essential to us, but you know what I mean. It just didn't feel right to me. I'd been signed off for 2 weeks back in October when I had my miscarriage and it didn't seem right to be signed off again for something I had chosen to do. But I understand that plenty of women do get signed off and that's their choice, of course.

Good luck with your cycle and whatever you decide to do. x


----------



## frenchie999 (Feb 1, 2013)

I used Annual Leave for the last 3 days of stims as I was so bloated and very uncomfortable, I was off from then until about a week after ET because I was in a lot of pain, I did attempt work 2 days after ET and got sent home for the rest of the week, on full pay luckily! I took testing day off also. Unfortunately I suffered a m/c and then got signed off on the sick for two weeks because I was a bit of a mess, but then only took one week because I was getting bored and over thinking things!!

This time I will stay at work right up until the last few days of stims again, EC and ET then go back as soon as I feel well enough. I only have 3 days holidays left so will be going sick!

It just depends on how you feel tbh, some people are fine others like me are not! I had about 90 follicles therefore was in a lot of pain and very round, EC was also very painful, just battered and bruised I guess!


----------

